# Theater Colleges



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone know of any colleges in Minnesota particularly around the Minneapolis area that has a technical theater program? Help me.


----------



## moojoe (Dec 24, 2004)

I did a search on College Board for you. i picked a random zipcode from Minneapolis and searched an area less then 100 miles from it. i found only one college: Minnesota State University, Mankato

http://apps.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.jsp?collegeId=408&profileId=0

theres all the general info for it.

hope this helps!


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 16, 2005)

other than colleges were also is a good place to find internships? I need to continue my schooling but would also be interested in a internship.


----------



## moojoe (Jan 16, 2005)

good question. i guess just call up local theatres and companies


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah thats what I did. I also looked on websites in my pretty local area and found a few that look good for during the summer.
~Nick


----------



## squashbucket (Feb 18, 2005)

Well there is the U, but I don't know anything first hand. Agsberg College is pretty nice. Small but has a nice theater department. Great people. I was accepted to their department as an actor. Did a couple of workshops as part of the application procces. I never didn't end up picking thier school, but I have worked with some people who did. I would reccoment taking a look at what they've got. It just wasn't the right feel for me.


----------

